
Saudi Arabia Just Announced Plans to Build a Mega City That Will Cost $500 Bn - tosh
https://www.bloomberg.com/news/articles/2017-10-24/saudi-arabia-to-build-new-mega-city-on-country-s-north-coast
======
koenigdavidmj
Previous thread on the same topic:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=15543404](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=15543404)

